# TTOC Web Membership Price Increase



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The new Web Membership option has so far proven to be very popular indeed. It really has surpassed more than we ever imagined in the last 6 months we have offered this option. But with this success comes a small problem we have to now overcome. We opted to provide as much as possible in the Web Membership welcome packs by way of stickers and other Club goodies but to also make the price very low.

Now with a clearer picture of the numbers we are dealing with we need to make a choice to be able to carry on in this way, we need to either reduce the items in the pack or make a small price increase to ensure on-going costs are met. To this end we have decided not to sacrifice the quality of the pack or the items included but to adjust the price accordingly.

From the close of EvenTT11 on Sunday 17th July the Web Membership price will become £15 per year. All orders placed before this time will be at the current rate of £10 per year, so now is certainly a good time to take advantage before the price increase.

It's also a good time to purchase a TTOC membership to be in with a chance of winning a one year subscription to Audi Driver Magazine, full details are here:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=215309


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

How will this effect Web Membership renewals?..i.e. members who want to renew their web based membership, but do not want the welcome pack goodies?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good question. With the increase and the reasons for it we're currently looking at making the renewal price £10. But this is still undecided and is something which I think will be raised at the club AGM next weekend. The first people due to renew are still 4 or 5 moths away yet so it will be clarified in good time.

Nick


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

£15 for new web membership inclusive of goodies is a fair price, and to keep the goodwill, whilst still ensuring you keep web members renewing every year, £10 would be a fair and attractive price too. IMHO


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

MXS said:


> £15 for new web membership inclusive of goodies is a fair price, and to keep the goodwill, whilst still ensuring you keep web members renewing every year, £10 would be a fair and attractive price too. IMHO


Yes, I agree, and was the suggestion I made in my original post when the proposed increase was first muted.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

MXS said:


> £15 for new web membership inclusive of goodies is a fair price, and to keep the goodwill, whilst still ensuring you keep web members renewing every year, £10 would be a fair and attractive price too. IMHO


In theory that sounds like a good idea 

Charlie


----------

